# Rech. Application "Mixage"



## canard65 (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour animer quelques soirées avec mon iPhone, je cherche une appli qui puisse permettre de gérer 2 playlists en parallèle et faire la transition en douceur entre 2 morceaux (et ainsi passer d'une playlist à l'autre tout au long de la soirée). Comme avec une bonne vieille table de mixage avec laquelle on faisait un fondu d'un CD à l'autre...

Merci d'avance !
GG


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

moi j'ai une appli' mix.dj (2.99.-), qui permet plusieurs d'avoir plusieurs mix en live (apparemment) de plusieurs genres de musiques (ça va du chill out à la house, disco, funk...). c'est super pour l'ambiance, mais je sais pas si c'est ce que tu recherches?


----------

